# r256901M - the "M" is new ....



## da1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi all,

Just upgraded to r256901 and upon summoning `uname -a` I saw the letter "M" appended to the release number.


```
FreeBSD da1.local 9.2-STABLE FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE #0 r256901M: Wed Oct 23 23:22:56 CEST 2013     root@da1.local:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Interesting. Any one else saw this? What's it mean btw?


----------



## kpa (Oct 24, 2013)

It comes from svnversion(1) and it means that your source tree has local modifications.


----------



## da1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Solved. Thx Thanks, @kpa.


----------

